# Pier Fishing in St. Augustine



## qcangler (Mar 9, 2009)

I will be traveling to St. Agustine-first time there-the last week in August, 2009. Where is the best place to pier fish? What will be bitting that time of the year?:fishing:
Mr. B


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

Will this be like a vacation or a few hours here and there as you have to work?
St Augustine pier is super shallow at low tide and probaly not more then 6-7' at high tide.
Flagler pier to the south was shut down yesterday.
Jacksonville pier is good to go but about 40 minutes to the north.King fish after 1pm and tarpon the last couple hours before sunset.
The end of August is a good time to fish,the mullet run hasn't gone full blown but there will be plenty of fish to catch.
Pompano,lady fish,jacks,whiting,blue fish,flounder and sharks of all sizes.Tarpon will be in the pogie pods right on the beach.You may even get into a few over sized reds if the mullet are running good.
There are probaly more different kinds of fish caught in the surf and from piers from mid August thru the end of Sep.
A good hurricane can change everything though.


----------



## qcangler (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I will be there for a one week vacation.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

Post up again about 7-10 days before you arrive and we'll let you know what's biting from the Fla-Ga line to the Flagler beaches.


----------



## qcangler (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks a MILLION!!!!!!


----------



## surf dude (Mar 24, 2009)

hey st augustine is good fishing, well i like to go to a walk over in vilano beach not really pier fishing but its good fishing on the beach. just north of the st aug. pier. or you could also try creasent beach good surf fishing there too. pompano are good to eat and whiting is also good
good luck and have fun


----------



## qcangler (Mar 9, 2009)

That sounds great. Think I'm going to invest in a surf fishing pole! :fishing:


----------



## all4tightlines (Mar 10, 2009)

why did Flagler close?


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

The pilings and braces holding them are coming apart.


----------

